# Free Limewire Pro 5.1.2



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

hey yall,i found a free download for all you cheap ass mofos.

this is the newest version of limewire,its a free download and you dont need to unpack any files,it takes a total of about 2min to complete. its really quick and it works like a charm.

click this link below and enjoy your music

http://www.soft82.com/download/Windows/LimeWire


----------



## wackymack (Mar 13, 2009)

ba bump. 

it took me days to find a download that did not come back to be scanned with a virus,ect. i tried limewirefree.net and usally it works,download,unpack the files and enter the password,then finish installing. 

this site,i was like wow, i got to share this


----------



## justatoker (Mar 14, 2009)

if i still used limewire id dl it.. but now i just use Ares for music etc and Azureus Vuze for torrents.. I fount that limewire has too many bs files and viruses. thx for the heads up though


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 14, 2009)

wackymack said:


> hey yall,i found a free download for all you cheap ass mofos.
> 
> this is the newest version of limewire,its a free download and you dont need to unpack any files,it takes a total of about 2min to complete. its really quick and it works like a charm.
> 
> ...


Somebody, anybody, please think of the children!

Micro Torrent is one of the better torrent clients. http://www.utorrent.com that's backwards u is the SI character for micro.

Then there's a lot of torrent sites: thepiratebay.org, mininova.org, btjunkie.org, etc...

The best place is private torrent trackers, though. You're sure to get what you're downloading due to *extremely* high levels of moderation, by other pirates, of course!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

Good work on posting a link to FREE Limewire pro and +reps. I like anything thats free but unfortunately I already got my free Limewire.

What other free program links you got? 

We should have a thread on here about getting free full version programs so people can post up links as they find them.


----------



## Sherlock19 (Mar 15, 2009)

Private trackers are where its at. ive been able to get all of my downloads online from 3 private trackers and they have everything imaginable


----------

